
AI Resources - ilyaeck
http://airesources.org/
======
daveguy
Anyone know how to list just the data resources? Searching for "data" gives a
whole lot of code resources and I don't know if it includes all of the data
resources. The subtopic choice does not seem to include tag options and there
is no mention of tags in the advanced search help.

------
thebladerunner
Open AI != OpenAI

Still very useful, though

